# The Horney little ...



## Kerry78 (May 25, 2009)

I can't believe this but I removed Sandy out the cage to quiet him down and when I came back to the other 2 Birds, they were at it in the cage in full view making little noises in the process :blink:

Ermm so what do I do next? 
it's oviousley Teallie is head over heels for Missy ive only had her 2 weeks 
I though Missy was a young Bird she still has her bald patch under her crest, she is such a flirt though oh god! :wacko:

im in shock


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

I would try to prevent them from breeding. Here is a link about hormones http://www.birdchannel.com/bird-beh...d-small-bird-behavior/hormonal-cockatiel.aspx If all else fails I would separate them.


----------



## Kerry78 (May 25, 2009)

if I remove Missy from the other birds she gets stressed out even if the cage is by the others she doesn't like it thats why I couldn't quarantine her for weeks luckily she is fine and the others are ok too!

if she lays eggs are there going to be any complications with her being young?
how can you tell how old they are when they have that bald patch? Sandy hasn't got his anymore is he older then? I know he's 6 months 

btw im not happy about the fact that I may have more little tiels on the way but im intrested to see if teallie will be a good dad plus the mutation of the kids!

I will be selling them once theyre grown if I do get any chicks 
I will be looking around for answers as we go


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

If you don't know how old she is, you really should seperate Missy. If she's too young she can have all sorts of complications. (if she's gonna lay)

This is exactly why I haven't got my boys with the girls.


----------



## Yenrabaa (Aug 27, 2009)

My doctor once told me the only true way to not get pregnant is abstinence, I am sure it works for birds too


----------



## Kerry78 (May 25, 2009)

Even if i did seperate them it wouldn't stop them getting close to one another all of them come out together.

I really don't think sandy is younger then missy she is probaly alot older I can try and restrict access to them both but it's done now, I have a vet down the road so if anything goes wrong then I can call them.

are females ment to be flirty with the males and if
so at what age does this occur 

btw Solace how do you manage to prevent your males birds getting access to the ladies? 

do you not have any male ego problems? are they caged together or seperatley?

Males fight and bicker as we know they often like to be housed alone


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Keep them next to each other in seperate cages, but give them seperate out time if you can. For now all you can do is hope and pray everything goes okay. 

Mine are in a big cage, but the middle is divided off so it gives me two seperate cages and when they get out time, I let the girls out first and then the boys come out when the girls go back in.

2 of my males at the moment keep mounting each other, I'm hoping that stops soon.


----------



## Kerry78 (May 25, 2009)

I will try and do that but Missy is flirty a few days ago I say her lay flat as they do when there flirting, Teallie was making some click click noise but cos sandy was in the cage he never went by her.

Maybe having a naughty younger chav bully tiel puts Teallie of?
btw when thy were getting there freak on Sandy seemed to get angry and want in the room with them infact he demolished the carry box on the process to get out, perhaps Sandy wants missy to himself? oh I don't know these tiels are mental :wacko: 

I will spendtime with missy infact she demands scritches of me and goes beserk if she doesn't get them, she sit's on my shoulder playing with my hair aswell is it just for attention or does she think imher mate too? 

do your girls carry on ok together in the same cage?
the males are a pain in the butt but there very talented you just gotta love how they are


----------



## Kerry78 (May 25, 2009)

I found a egg in the cage this evening just shows I didn't look this morning at the cage but when I have gone to clean it out ive found a single egg on the bottom of the cage.

thing is it's covered in Sandys feathers???
could she actually be a she?

non of the culprits are intrested in the egg at all?
ive placedin in a plastic bowl and put some tempcovering on it, even gone in the garden and got twigs I guess im gunna ave tobuy a nest box now :/

whoevers laid it well no problems there all bright and bubbley today! 

any tips?


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

my males all live in a cage together and they do not fight bicker or anything else 

my females are all in a cage with no males and they bicker 

they have out of cage time separate I do not allow males and females together until I am ready for them to breed 

and yes Abstinence IS the only way of birds not having babies 

females will lay eggs with no males around But there won't be babies 

if she is under 12 months (18 months being a better age to breed) she should NOT be allowed to breed, Egg binding can KILL (AND HAS KILLED)MANY BIRDS, not to mention proplaps (spelling?) 

there is too many risks to allow a bird under 1 year old to mate


----------



## Kerry78 (May 25, 2009)

Sandy is 6 months altho I thought she was a she, hes acting like a male,
ive only had Mssy 2 weeks and teallie has only just taken a thing to her,
which means another bird has mated with her at the petshop if the egg belongs to her that is!

Sandy wont allow Teallie to get physical if he trys it on with Sandy then Sandy will have a major scrap with him!

im not at fault here somethings oviousley happened before I had Missy maybe that explains why the head has a bald patch and she is infact alot older she does look alot older then Sandy btw


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

My girls are all fine together. I'm fortunate enough that none of my 4 girls have laid. 

I wouldn't put a nestbox in either. Let her go, if they aren't fertile she'll abandon them anyway. Make sure she has lots of calcium too.


----------



## Kerry78 (May 25, 2009)

Solace thats good what do you do to discourage them lol
Females breed without males ive read!

and if they get alot of attention of there owners they can also start laying eggs for them, im stressed out over this personally it was a shock to see this object in the cage!!!!

my birds have cuttlefish, calcuim block and minerals blocks and egg food plus all the seeds, im gunna buy some green veggies this week and make them start eating them!

there eating toast and cakes of me so they have to start eating veg!!!!!

the egg is very clear it's infertile I think!
im gunna try and stop giving lovey doveys to missy shes been sitting on my shoulder giving m kisses and demanding scritches!

im just trying to workout how shes laid a egg 

and about egg binding im aware of that now ive read all evening on the symptons,
non of my birds are on the cage floor like that!!!!

they are all chirpy and lively!


----------



## Mythara (Apr 9, 2009)

Egg binding is very common in young birds. Kami got egg bound at nine months old with her first egg, and we were only lucky I came home and found her when I did. Here's some info on preventing eggs that I've posted on another forum:

http://www.tailfeathersnetwork.com/community/showthread.php?t=67651



> We had a very close call with egg binding. I came home from work one day to find Kami sat on the bottom of the cage, trying to lay an egg. I don't know how long she'd been like that before I got home. She was sat on the bottom, slightly puffed up, straining, breathing very heavily and making little squeaking noises, with Lofty, our other 'tiel sitting next to her, making little encouraging noises. When I took her out, and held her up, I could see the egg when she pushed, but she just couldn't get it out. The vet for us, is a walk and a bus ride away, and in that case, it was more urgent for me to try to help her at home, as I wouldn't have been able to get her to a vets quickly, and possibly not in time. What I did was (as Di said) to rub some olive oil on to her vent, and around the egg (if you can get her to drink some, then that's good as well). The shower is generally the best place to steam them - just run the shower hot, and put them in a small cage where they can get the steam, but they aren't in the water. Unfortuneately, we were in the middle of re-grouting around our shower, so I couldn't use it, so I set her up in the study with a washing up bowl half full of very hot water, and held her gently above it. I could tell the steam was working, because she became more relaxed, and the egg popped out after a couple of minutes. I do consider we were very lucky though. Her second (and final) egg popped out with no problems a couple of days later, laid straight off a perch (and obviously smashed).
> 
> The egg binding is normally caused by soft shelled eggs - when the bird hasn't had enough calcium in her diet OR she is lacking in Vitamin D (I think it's D3) so although she has a calcium rich diet, her body cannot absorb the calcium she needs. The other cause is age, as it was in Kami's case. Young and old birds are more likely to get egg bound, particularly birds under 18 months. Kami was only nine months when she laid.
> 
> ...


Edit - sorry for the late reply, I've been on holiday, so I'm just catching up on everything


----------



## Kerry78 (May 25, 2009)

I ordered some shredders for the birds and have some foraging food on the bottom of the cage they tend to keep going on the bottom of the cage alot now chewing newspaper still :/ 

I also ordered the other night a Playground thing ive been told to buy a Nestbox of several of my friends but there just too big and I haven't got £15 for it atm anyway!

I don't want to buy the box and lots of people have told me not to in here!
ive noticed that all my birds are covered in Pins atm so touching them often leads to lots of biting!

Missy done well with her egg no problems though it still remains in the cage ive placed it in a Vitalite container with a old rag it's often fell on the floor when ive cleaned the cage out but it hasn't broke, where can I buy Fake Cockatiel eggs from? 

after a long hard thought I personally don't want any other Tiels to look after atm maybe next year


----------

